# Who reads MMA unltd ?



## hendy1992

Not read any issues but I'm thinking about subscribing to it does anyone know if it's good ?


----------



## Kunoichi

Isn't buying, or at least snooping inside one at the off license before purchase, an option? Why go for a long term commitment if you haven't test drove it yet? You need to know if you're compatible, son. Pick up a copy and take it out to dinner. Decide the next morning.


----------



## Razorstorm

Kunoichi said:


> Isn't buying, or at least snooping inside one at the off license before purchase, an option? Why go for a long term commitment if you haven't test drove it yet? You need to know if you're compatible, son. Pick up a copy and take it out to dinner. Decide the next morning.


lol wise words,

its a good mag to be fair


----------



## SteSteez

I was a subscribe for a year, enjoyed the first couple of issues but they improved and improved, bringing in a decent photographer was noticeable as the photography in the mags went better and the last issue i read was october's, compared to last years its a complete different magazine now... my fav mma mag.. just can't afford the subscription fee.

Would be intrigued to know when they're gonna launch the online version, i'd be interested in that.


----------



## spitfire

It's a good mag. I sub to Fighters Only though that's my prefered dinner date.


----------



## Beards

I started off reading FO - but prefer MMA unltd now. Just seems a better mag and more 'british'...


----------



## Newmoos

I brought it for the first time yesterday because i couldn't find the new Fighters Only, but i find that FO has more articals in that interest me. I might have another look at it again next month but at the min im sticking with FO.


----------



## SanshouMatt

Personally prefer FO but can't really get it around here, might well go with a sub if the wife doens't get it for Christmas for me.


----------



## Newmoos

I've found it difficult to get hold of FO aswell. It might be easier for me to sort out a subscription than trawl round town looking for it again. I guess i know what my mum can get me for xmas now haha.


----------



## YourMMA

Check out the next issue which will be in shops from the 17th - it's gonna turn some heads and hopefully show people that we're continuing to learn from what the people want, support UK MMA and also try to bring you the best quality magazine possible.

Thanks for the positive comments


----------



## Newmoos

One thing i did like about the issue of MMA unltd i brought was the tv and fight listings towards the back, it's just a shame i brought it yesterday and the listings only went up to the 30th Nov :sad:


----------



## Gods of War MMA

Personally I prefer FO at at the moment althought MMA unlimted is always a good read.


----------



## Winniee-

I read 'Fighters' and 'Real FIghters'. Haven't seen MMAunltd at my newsagent, wouldn't mind giving it a read.


----------



## Beards

is it just me, or has the mag total disapeared???


----------



## YourMMA

It has disappeared mate yeah.... there were announcements though.

Luckily, there's a brand new UK edition of FIGHT! hitting the UK shores


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

And ill be all over the Front Cover! F**K Yeah!


----------



## Beards

Whens the magazine out?


----------



## Chris Griffiths

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> And ill be all over the Front Cover! F**K Yeah!


Jesus! You must be minted for that kind of advertising or are they doing a big feature on you?


----------



## Evolution Acadamy

I read the first few issues and loved the mag. Since then i can not find anyone that sells it....???


----------



## Kunoichi

**please refer to posts above**


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Well ive got a few pennys saved. Feature would be nice, Still in talks tho...



Chris Griffiths said:


> Jesus! You must be minted for that kind of advertising or are they doing a big feature on you?


----------



## BRUN

any idea when this is coming out ?


----------



## Chris Griffiths

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Well ive got a few pennys saved. Feature would be nice, Still in talks tho...


Hows this going dude? Think the first issue is next month??? You still all over front page??

That will be really good like! :thumb


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Ha! I wish mate, nah not this months if any it will be august, think its the back cover ne way not the front. reading emails in a hurry.lol

defo having a double spread though after the release.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Hows things at anaconda?


----------



## Chris Griffiths

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Hows things at anaconda?


Really well concidering we are so new, everyone is really pleased with the service etc.

Roll on August then be great to see you in there with a huge spread etc.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Yeah! I hope we can get a good coverage for the post release, Wont be cheap tho, but we have enough money at the mo to play around with at the minute, unless something goes wrong (touch wood). just sorting the Commodity codes with the manufacturer to make sure everything legal. Dont want a sentence for fraud lol.

nice to hear ur doing well, whats your biggest seller at the minute?

and what you doing for your advertising campaign.


----------



## Chris Griffiths

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Yeah! I hope we can get a good coverage for the post release, Wont be cheap tho, but we have enough money at the mo to play around with at the minute, unless something goes wrong (touch wood). just sorting the Commodity codes with the manufacturer to make sure everything legal. Dont want a sentence for fraud lol.
> 
> nice to hear ur doing well, whats your biggest seller at the minute?
> 
> and what you doing for your advertising campaign.


Oh my god these are inside secrets!! LOL

I could tell you but then id have to make you eat a meal cooked by my mrs!

We are advertising largely on another forum at the min, We will be doing alot more advertsing in the near future just working out the details at the min


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

is she that bad! lol, keep your secrets nothing is worth that much mate.

I find Advertising is the blood flow to any business, the amount of money you pay should be repaid tenfold plus...


----------



## BRUN

is this mag ever coming out ?


----------



## ribeika

You need to know if you're compatible..........


----------

